
Show HN: Feedback requested on my backpacking wiki site - ganeshkrishnan
http://www.wikibackpacker.com
======
phantom_oracle
isn't this nomad-orientated market a bit crowded now?

Your website would probably also not need that .gif loading as the background
picture, considering a lot of nomads have bandwidth limitations.

~~~
ganeshkrishnan
The .gif/.mp4 doesnt load on small screens where you might be using mobile
bandwidth.

Also I could never come across a site that helped me find campsites near me or
showers etc when I was backpacking esp in Australia. I use my own app for my
travels

